# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ظاهرة التوسع في المعنى في اللغة العربية دراسة لنماذج قرآنية - د.بلقاسم بلعرج!!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*ظاهرة التوسع في المعنى في اللغة العربية دراسة لنماذج قرآنية - د.بلقاسم بلعرج (ابن أحمد) **
ورد في مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس أن "الواو والسين والعين كلمة تدل على خلاف الضيق والعسر، يقال: وسع الشيء واتسع، والوسع: الغنى. والله الواسع أي الغني. والوسع: الجدة والطاقة. وهو ينفق على قدر وسعه. وقال تعالى في السعة "لِيُنْفِقْ ذو سَعَةٍ من سَعتَه". وأوسع الرجل: كان ذا سعة. والفرس الذريع الخطو وساع"(1).

ومن معانيه اللغوية: استعمال اللفظ للدلالة على أكثر مما وضع له، أو هو أن يؤتى في آخر الكلام بشيء مفسر بمعطوف ومعطوف عليه نحو قول الشاعر: (بسيط).

إذا أبو القاسمي جادت لنا يده *** لم يُحْمد الأجودان: البحر والمطر

وهو أيضاً من أغراض الزيادة، ويكون بتكثير الصيغ لا لمعنى من المعاني(2):

والناظر في اللغة العربية يجد فيها كثيراً من العبارات والاستعمالات الموجزة التي تحتمل أو تتضمن أكثر من معنى، وكلٌّ مراد مطلوب، بمعنى أن المتكلم بدلاً من أن يوسع في الألفاظ لأجل المعاني نجده يوجز(3) ويصيب هدفه بسهولة ويسر من غير خلل، وهو أمر لا يتأتى إلا لقلّة من أساطين الشعر والنثر، كيف لا والإيجاز ذروة البلاغة كما يقال، والبلاغة لمحة دالة، وأنها إصابة المعنى وحسن الإيجاز، وهي كذلك إجاعة اللفظ وإشباع المعنى"(4).

وقد دأب عليه المفسرون وأعطوه من العناية ما لا يخفى، فقد عدوه أمراً رئيساً وحجر الزاوية في التعبير البلاغي القرآني، وقد نسب إلى علي رضي الله عنه قوله: (ما رأيت بليغاً قط إلا وله في القول إيجاز وفي المعاني إطالة)(5).

وهو ما يفهم منه أن البلاغة في تقليل الألفاظ وتكثير المعنى.

وقد أشار ابن جنّي إلى هذا الموضوع في كتابع الخصائص تحت (باب في اللفظ يرد محتملاً لأمرين أحدهما أقوى من صاحبه، أيجازان جميعاً فيه أم يقتصر على الأقوى منهما دون صاحبه).

"اعلم أن المذهب في هذا ونحوه أن يعتقد الأقوى منهما مذهباً ولا يمتنع مع ذلك أن يكون الآخر مراداً وقولاً، من ذلك قوله(6):

كفى الشيبُ والإسلامُ للمرء ناهيا

فالقول أن يكون (ناهيا) اسم الفاعل من (نهيت) كساعٍ من سعيت وسارٍ من سريت. وقد يجوز مع هذا أن يكون (ناهيا) هنا مصدراً، كالفالج والباطل والعائر والباغز ونحو ذلك مما جاء فيه المصادر على فاعل، حتى كأنه قال: "كفى الشيب والإسلام للمرء نهياً وردعاً، أي ذا نهي فحذف المضاف وعلقت اللام بما يدل عليه الكلام"(7).

كما ورد في اللغة العربية ألفاظ، تظهر للقارئ على صورة وتحتمل أ، تكون على صورة غيرها من نحو قوله تعالى: {وجعلوا لله شركاءَ الجنَّ}(8)، فهي تفيد معنيين: معنى: وجعلوا الجن شركاء لله وعبدوهم معه. ومعنى آخر: وهو ما كان ينبغي أن يكون له شريك، لا من الجن ولا من غيره(9).

ومن نحو من قول الخنساء كذلك في رثاء أخيها معاوية:

أبعد ابن عمرو من آل الشر ي *** د حلّت به الأرض أثقالها

فكلمة (حلت) في البيت إما من (الحلية) أي: زيَّنت به موتاها أو كما قال ابن الأعرابي من (الحَل) كأنه لما مات انحل به عقد الأمور (10).

يتبين من خلال هذه الأمثلة أن في اللغة العربية ميزة قد لا نجدها في كثير من اللغات وهي التعبير عن المعنى الكثير باللفظ القليل، بمعنى أن يزاد في المعنى من غير أن يزاد في اللفظ، ومن ثم يصل المتكلم إلى مراده من أيسر طريق وبأقل جهد، وهو مأمل كل إنسان.

ونتناول في هذه الدراسة بعض الظواهر اللغوية التي تُوسِّع فيها من حيث المعنى، من خلال نماذج قرآنية مختارة.

1 الاشتراك اللفظي:

يوجد في اللغة العربية شواهد كثيرة للمشترك اللفظي الذي يتوسل به لاستيعاب المعاني غير المتناهية خلافاً للألفاظ وتغطية المدلولات الاجتماعية التي تجدّ في المجتمع حتى تفي بمطالب الحياة والأحياء(11).

والمشترك اللفظي: ما اتفقت صورته واختلف معناه، نحو: وجدت عليه من الموجدة، ووجدت: إذا أردت وجدان الضالة، ومثل هذا كثير(12).

ومنه كذلك كلمة (النوى) التي تعني: الدار، والنية، والبعد.

والعين التي تعني: النقد من الدراهم والدنانير، والمطر المستمر وعين الإنسان التي ينظر بها، وعين الماء، والجاسوس...

ولاشك في أن التعبير يتسع من طريق الاشتراك، إذ يرد للفظ المشترك أكثر من معنى واحد، وهو ما يكون مادة صالحة للتورية والتجنيس عند أصحاب البديع، من مثل ما نسب إلى الخليل أن له ثلاثة أبيات على قافية واحدة يستوي لفظها ويختلف معناها:

يا ويح قلبي من دواعي الهوى *** إذ رحل الجيران عند الغروب

أتبعتهم طرفي وقد أزمعوا *** ودمع عيني كفيض الغروب

كانوا وفيهم طفلة حرة *** تفتر عن مثل أقاحي الغروب

فالغروب الأول: غروب الشمس، والثاني: جمع غرب: وهو الدلو العظيمة المملوءة.

والثالث: جمع غرب: وهي الوهاد المنخفضة(13).

يفهم من هذه الأمثلة وغيرها كثير في كلام العرب أنّ فائدة المشترك اللفظي تقوم على الكم لا على الكيف، فهو يوسع القيم التعبيرية ويعين الشاعر والناثر على أداء الغرض.

وقد ورد شيء من هذا كثير في القرآن الكريم، نحو قوله تعالى في سورة القمر: {إن المتقين في جنات ونَهَر} فجاءت كلمة (نهر) بالإفراد لا الجمع خلافاً لكلمة (جنات) قبلها التي جاءت مجموعة، وهو أمر تنفرد به في باقي الآيات القرآنية إذ لم ترد الكلمة فيها إلا مجموعة لجمع (جنات) نحو قوله تعالى: {جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار}.

مما يرجح أنه عند إرادة تضمين كلمة (نَهَر) أكثر من معنى وفائدة جيء بها مفردة، وهو ما لا تؤديه وهي مجموعة، أضف إلى ذلك أن فواصل الآيات تقتضي (النَّهَر) وليس (الأنهار) لأن آيات السورة جاءت كلها على هذه الفاصلة أو على هذا الوزن.

هذا تفسير، وهناك تفسير آخر، وهو: دلالة النَّهَر على الجنس أي أنها اسم جنس بمعنى (الأنهار) ومن ثم هو بمعنى الجمع(14).

والإتيان بالواحد والمراد به الجمع كثير في كلام العرب وفي القرآن الكريم(15)، ومن معاني (النَّهَر) التي وردت كذلك في كتب الأولين: السعة، نحو قول قيس بن الخطيم يصف طعنة:

ملكت بها كفي فأنهرت فتقها *** يرى قائم من دونها ما وراءها

يقصد ب(أنهرت فتقها) وسعت فتقها(16).

ورد عن ابن فارس أن (النون والهاء والراء) بهذا الترتيب أصل صحيح يدل على تفتح شيء أو فتحه. تقول: أنهرت الدم إذا فتحته وأرسلته. وسمي النهر نهراً، لأنه ينهر الأرض أي يشقها، ومنه المنهرة: وهي فضاء يوجد بين البيوت تلقى فيه الكناسة(17).

ويبدو أن السعة المستنبطة من الكلمة في الآية عامة، تشمل: سعة المعيشة والأرزاق والمنازل. كما وردت بمعنى الضياء، لأن الجمة ليس فيها ليل، إنما هو نور يتلألأ(18).

ومن كل هذا يتبين أن الكلمة تعددت معانيها وكلها مطلوب. ف(المتقون) يتنعمون في المأكل والمشرب والملبس والمسكن. إن في الجنة أنهاراً كثيرة جارية، وسعة عيش، ورزقاً كريماً، وقصوراً من ذهب وفضة، وسرراً مرفوعة، وأكواباً موضوعة، ونمارق مصفوفة، وزرابي مبثوثة، وضياءً ونوراً حيث لا ليل ولا ظلمة.

ونجد في الموضوع نفسه كلمة (أحكم) في قوله تعالى: {أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين((التين: 8) فهي تحمل أكثر من معنى، فقد تكون من الحُكم، أي القضاء وأقضى الحكماء، كما أنه أحكم القضاة وأحكم الحكماء، فيكون قد اجتمع أربعة معان في كلمة واحدة كلها صالحة مقصودة(19).

{تالله تفتأ تذكر يوسف حتى تكون حَرَضاً أو تكونَ من الهالكين}(يوسف:85) هذه الكلمة لا تستعمل إلا في النفي، ولا تتكلم إلا مع الجحد، حتى وإن ذكرت من غير (ما) فهذه الأخيرة منوية، وهي هنا في الآية بمعنى (ما تفتأ تذكر يوسف) أي لا تزال تذكره(20). وتأتي بمعنى (نسي) تقول: فتئت عن الأمر أفتأ. إذا نسيته. وبمعنى أطفأ النار كذلك(21).

وقد تضمن الفعل في الآية كل هذه المعاني، أي أنّ يعقوب عليه السلام لا يمكن أن ينسى ذكر يوسف ولا يكف عن ذلك ولا يهدأ له بال وأن نار فراقه لا تنطفئ، وكل هذا لا يمكن تأديته بفعل آخر ك(ما زال وما برح وما في منزلتهما)(22). وهذا من صور الإعجاز اللفظي والمعنوي.

2 الصيغ المشتركة:

إن مجيء صيغة بمعنى صيغة أخرى كثير في لسان العرب، وكذلك اشتراك معان متعددة في صيغة واحدة. ف(فعيل) مثلاً صيغة تشترك مع الأسماء والمصادر واسم الفاعل واسم المفعول وصيغ المبالغة والصفة المشبهة، والمصدر الميمي واسمي الزمان والمكان(23).

وكذلك الأمر مع اسم المفعول من الثلاثي المزيد نحو: (مُفعَّل ومُفاعَل ومفعَل) يشترك مع المصدر الميمي واسمي الزمان والمكان، وهو ما يجعل التفريق بين هذه الصيغ صعباً إلا بالرجوع إلى السياق، فكلّها تتفق في صياغتها من غير الثلاثي المجرد بإبدال حرف المضارعة ميماً مضمومة وفتح ما قبل الآخر.

فكلمة (مختار) مثلاً مشتركة بين عدّة مشتقات: اسم الفاعل واسم المفعول والمصدر الميمي واسمي الزمان والمكان. فعندما نقول (هذا مختارُنا) يكون له عدّة معان محتملة، فهي اسم فاعل إذا قصدنا: هذا هو الذي اختارنا، وهي اسم مفعول إذا قصدنا: هذا هو الذي اخترناه.

ومصدر ميمي إذا قصدنا: هذا هو اختيارنا، واسم مكان إذا قصدنا: هذا مكان اختيارنا، واسم زمان إذا قصدنا: هذا زمان اختيارنا. ومنه يتبين أنه بإمكان المتكلم أن يضمِّن أكثر من معنى في تعبير واحد، وهو باب من أبواب الاتساع في المعنى(24).

وفي القرآن الكريم كثير من هذا القبيل من نحو كلمة (المُسْتَقَر) في قوله تعالى: {إلى ربّك يومئذ المُسْتَقَر}(الق  يامة:12) فهي تتضمن أكثر من معنى: فقد تفهم بمعنى الاستقرار، ومن ثم تكون مصدراً، وقد تفهم بمعنى مكان الاستقرار، ومن ثم تكون اسم مكان، ويمكن أن تكون بمعنى زمان الاستقرار فتكون اسم زمان.

ورد عن الزمخشري في شرحه الكلمة: "إلى ربك خاصة (يومئذ) مستقر العباد. أي استقرارهم: بمعنى أنّهم لا يقدرون أن يستقروا إلى غيره وينصبوا إليه. أو إلى حكمه ترجع أمور العباد لا يحكم فيها غيره. كقوله: (لمن الملك اليوم). أو إلى ربك مستقرهم: أي موضع قرارهم من جنة أو نار"(25).

والمعنى نفسه نجده عند أبي حيان، فقد ذهب إلى أن معنى (المستقر): الاستقرار أو موضع استقرار من جنة أو نار(26).

كما يمكن أن تدل على زمان الاستقرار وهو وقت الفصل بين المخلوقات ودفعهم إلى مستقرهم، فمدّة مكوثهم في ذلك اليوم مرتبط بمشيئة الله تعالى, وهكذا فإنّ لهذه الكلمة ثلاثة معان محتملة يمكن استنباطها من الآية، ولو وضعت كلمة (الاستقرار) بدلها ما أدت هذه المعاني(27).


ومن نحو كلمة (حَفَدة) في قوله تعالى: {وجعل لكم من أزواجكم بنين وحَفَدة}(المحل:72) فهي تحتمل أكثر من معنى وكل مطلوب مراد، تعني: الخدم والأعوان، وقيل: أبناء المرأة من غير زوجها. وقيل: الأصهار، وقيل: ولد الولد.

وإذا بحثنا عن معنى الكلمة في المعجمات وجدناها لا تخرج عن الدلالة على الخفة في العمل والسرعة في المشي. يقول ابن فارس: "الحاء والفاء والدال أصل يدل على الخفة في العمل والتجمع. فالحَفَدة: الأعوان لأنهم يجتمع فيهم التجمع والتخفف، واحدهم حافد. والسرعة إلى الطاعة حفد ولذلك يقال في دعاء القنوت: إليك نسعى ونَحْفِد(...) ويقال في باب السرعة والخفة: سيف محتفد، أي سريع القطع والحفدان: تدارك السير"(28).

وقد علق الطبري عند تفسيره الكلمة بقوله: "ولم يكن الله دل بظاهر تنزيله لا على لسان رسوله، ولا بحجة عقل على أنه عنى بذلك نوعاً من الحفدة دون نوع منهم. وكان قد أنعم بكل ذلك علينا، ولم يكن لنا أن نوجه ذلك إلى خاص من الحفدة دون عام، إلا ما اجتمعت الأمة عليه أنه غير داخل فيهم، وإذا كان ذلك فلكل الأقوال التي ذكرنا عمن ذكرنا وجه في الصحة ومخرج في التأويل"(29).

وكلمة (رَهْواً) في قوله تعالى: {واترك البحر رَهْواً إنهم جند مغرقون}(الدخان: 24) فقد تعددت الأقوال في معناها فهي بمعنى: ساكناً وبمعنى: مفتوحاً، وبمعنى طريقاً يَبَساً، وبمعنى: سهلاً، وبمعنى: منفرجاً(30)، وكل مراد مقصود.

3 الجمع بين ألفاظ وصيغ متباينة في الدلالة:

عندما نقرأ القرآن الكريم ونتدبره نجد من هذا أمثلة كثيرة من نحو قوله تعالى: {من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضاً حسناً}(البقرة: 245).

الفعل (يقرض) في الآية من الثلاثي المزيد (أقرض) والوجه في مصدره أن يكون (إقراضاً) ولكن جيء باسم المصدر (قرضاً) الذي هو في الوقت نفسه مصدر الفعل الثلاثي (قرض) فكأنه قال (إقراضاً) ومن ثم تحتمل كلمة (قرض) معنيين: معنى الإقراض فيكون مفعولاً مطلقاً، ومعنى القرض الذي هو بمعنى المقروض، أي قطعة من المال كالخلق بمعنى المخلوق بمعنى المخلوق أي (فَعْل بمعنى مفعول) فيكون مفعولاً به.

وكلا المعنيين مقصود، الإقراض الحسن والمال الحسن ووصفه بالحسن إما لكونه طيب النية خالصاً لله تعالى، وإما لأنه يحتسب ثوابه عند الله، أو لأنه جيد كثير، أو لأنه مبرّأ من الشوائب والرياء وبلا منّ ولا أذى(31).

ومن نحو كلمة (ضلالاً) في قوله تعالى: {ويريد الشيطان أن يضلهم ضلالاً بعيداً}(النساء:

60). فالقياس أن تكون (إضلالاً) لأجل الفعل يضل، فمصدر (أضل): الإضلال، في حين أن (ضلال) مصدر (ضل). قال الله تعالى: {فقد ضل ضلالاً بعيداً}(النساء:16) والمقصود والله أعلم أن الشيطان يضلهم فيضلون ضلالاً بعيداً، فيكون الضلال أثراً من آثار الإضلال ونتيجة من نتائجه، بل هو استجابة له.

وقد جمع بين المعنيين: (الإضلال والضلال) في آن واحد. بمعنى أن الشيطان يريد أن يضل الناس ويهيئ لهم الأسباب ويزيّنها لهم ويريد أن يضلوا ويفعلوا ذلك بأنفسهم، فهو يفتح الباب ويبدأ المرحلة وهم يتمونها(32).

ومن ذلك أيضاً كلمة (يُضارَّ) في قوله تعالى: {ولا يضارَّ كاتب ولا شهيد} (البقرة:282) فقد يكون المقصود بها (يضارِر) بفك الإدغام وكسر الراء الأولى والبناء للفاعل، وعندها يكون المعنى: نهي الكاتب والشهيد إذا دعي أحدهم وهو مشغول "...أن يضاراً أحداً بأن يزيد الكاتب في الكتابة أو يحرِّف، وبأن يكتم الشاهد الشهادة أو يغيرها أو يمتنع من أدائها (...) بأن يقولا علينا شغل ولنا حاجة..."(33).

وقد يكون المقصود (يضارَر) بفك الإدغام وفتح الراء الأولى والبناء للمفعول، وفي هذه الحال نهي كذلك، لكنه نهي عن "...أن يضارهما(34) أحد بأن يعنتا ويشق عليهما في ترك أشغالهما، ويطلب منهما ما لا يليق في الكتابة والشهادة"(35).

ومحصلة هذا أن المعنيين مرادان في الصيغة: إذ على الكاتب والشهيد ألا يضرا غيرهما وعلى الغير ألا يؤذيهما أو يهددهما ويوقع عليهما الضرر، وربما لأجل هذا جاءت الكلمة بالإدغام، إذ لو أريد تحديد كل واحد منهما لفك الإدغام، ولقيل: لا يضارِر أو لا يضارَر.

4 العدول عن تعبير إلى آخر:

قد يعدل في اللغة العربية عن تعبير إلى آخر لغرض مقصود يقتضيه المعنى أو المقام، وهو كثير في القرآن الكريم، من ذلك مثلاً كلمة (فتيلاً) في قوله تعالى: {ولا تظلمون فَتيلاً}(النساء: 49) قيل: هي القشرة والخط الذي في بطن النواة، ومن ثم يكون اسماً، وقيل: ما فتلته بإصبعك من وسخ اليد وعرقها(36). ومن ثم هو مشتق على وزن (فعيل بمعنى مفعول).

والكلمة في كل الأحوال تشير إلى أقل شيء وهو شبيه بقوله تعالى: {إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة}(النساء:40)، وهي تحتمل من هذه الناحية معنيين:

الأول: أن يقصد بالفتيل (الظلم) أي لا تظلمون ظلماً قدر فتيل أو مهما يكن قليلاً، وعندها تكون الكلمة مفعولاً مطلقاً نائباً عن المصدر المحذوف فهو صفته.

والثاني: أن يقصد بالفتيل معناه الحقيقي، فيكون مفعولاً ثانياً بتضمين (يظلمون) معنى (ينتقص) أو (ينقص) وهو متعد إلى مفعولين(37).

ومنه كلمتا (خوفاً وطمعاً) في قوله تعالى: {وادعوه خوفاً وطَمَعًا}(الأعرا  ف:56) هاتان الكلمتان من أفعال القلوب انتصبتا إما على المفعول لأجله، أي يكون الدعاء لأجل خوف منه وطمع فيه، وإما على أنهما مصدران في موضع الحال. وعدول القرآن عن الحال (خائفين طامعين) إلى المصدر توسيع للمعنى وتكثير له. من الحالية التي هي معنى واحد إلى المصدرية التي تشمل هنا: الحالية والمفعول لأجله والمفعولية المطلقة أي (خائفين طامعين، ولأجل الخوف والطمع، وتخافون خوفاً وتطمعون طمعاً، أو دعاء خوف وطمع، وكل المعاني مرادة مطلوبة)(38).

أي "قد شمل الخوف والطمع جميع ما تتعلق به أغراض المسلمين نحو ربهم في عاجلهم وآجلهم، ليدعوا الله بأن ييسر لهم أسباب حصول ما يطمعون، وأن يجنبهم أسباب حصول ما يخافون. وهذا يقتضي توجه همتهم إلى اجتناب المنهيات لأجل خوفهم من العقاب وإلى امتثال المأمورات لأجل الطمع في الثواب"(39).

ومثل هذا كلمة (شيئاً) في قوله تعالى: {واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً}(النساء:36). قيل: إن الشيء هو الذي يصح أن يعلم ويخبر به كما أنه اسم مشترك المعنى إذا استعمل في الله وفي غيره، ويقع على الموجود والمعدوم.

وعند بعضهم يقع على الموجود. وأصله: مصدر شاء. إذا وصف به الله تعالى فمعناه: شاء. وإذا وصف به غيره فمعناه: المشيء(40).

وعن معاذ بن جبل () قال: (كنت ردف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على حمار يقال له عفير؟ فقال: يا معاذ، هل تدري حق الله على عباده، وما حق العباد على الله؟ قلت: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: فإن حق الله على العباد أن يعبدوه، ولا يشركوا به شيئاً، وحق العباد على الله أن لا يعذب من لا يشرك به شيئاً)(41).

ومنه يمكن أن تكون كلمة (شيئاً) في الآية كناية عن الشرك أي لا تشركوا به أي شيء من الشرك ولو كان قليلاً، فتكون حينئذ مفعولاً مطلقاً أو نائباً عنه، ويحتمل أن يقصد (بالشيء) ما يعبد من دون الله فتكون عندئذ مفعولاً به.

وعلى هذا الأساس يمكن القول أن الكلمة جمعت بين معنيين في آن واحد النهي عن إشراك أي شيء من الشرك بالله وأي نوع منه. والنهي عن إشراك به أحداً من خلقه. فبدلاً من أن يقول: ولا تشركوا بالله شركاً ما، ولا تشركوا به أحداً، قال: ولا تشركوا به شيئاً.

ونجده في آخر سورة الكهف الآية: 110 عندما أراد التنصيص على أحد المعنيين فعله، فقال سبحانه وتعالى: {فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملاً صالحاً ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحداً}(42).

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

تابع(2)
5 الحذف:

قد يجنح المتكلم أحياناً إلى حذف بعض العناصر لأغراض مقصودة، ولذلك صلة بتقدير المحذوف أو عدمه، ومن ثم إن له أثراً في المعنى يدرك من غرض المتكلم لا من ذات التركيب.

وأغراض الحذف متعددة(43)، وما يهمنا هنا الحذف إلى يؤدي إلى إطلاق المعنى وتوسيعه، وذلك في التعبيرات التي يحتمل فيها المحذوف عدّة معانٍ وتقديرات، فما أمكن تقديره لدى السامع وأمكن أن يكون مراداً مقصوداً في سياقه، كان من باب التوسع(44).

ومن أمثلة ذلك في القرآن الكريم قوله تعالى: {ونادى أصحاب الجنة أصحاب النار، أن قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقاً، فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقاً}(الأعراف:44).

نلاحظ في الآية ذكراً لمفعول الوعد (في وعدنا) وحذفاً له في (وعد ربكم حقاً.

وجعل هذا الحذف كل مفسر ودارس ينظر إليه من زاوية خاصة من ذلك من رأى أنه لأجل الإيجاز والتخفيف استغناء بالمذكور ومن رأى أنه راجع إلى المخالفة بين وعد أصحاب الجنة ووعد أصحاب النار، إذ أن الوعد الأول خاص بالمؤمنين ومن ثم ذكر مفعوله الذي يعود عليهم، وأن الوعد الثاني عام مطلق، ويشمل كل ما وعد الله عباده من البعث والحساب والثواب والعقاب وما إلى ذلك من أحوال يوم القيامة وليس خاصاً بالكفار وحدهم، ولهذا حذف المفعول.

ومن يرى أنه إبراز للمفارقة بين ما يُعطاه المؤمنون من حفاوة ومن تكريم، وبين ما يُجابه به الكفار من إهانة وتحقير، ففي ذكر المفعول تحقيق لما وُعد به المؤمنون ومزيد من تشريفهم وفي حذفه إسقاط للكفار عن رتبة التشريف، وإشعار بأنهم ليسوا أهلاً لخطابه عزّ وجلّ. وبهذا نرى أن تعدد هذه الآراء توسع في المعنى وكشف لما يحفل به هذا العدول من إيحاء(45).

ومنه أيضاً عبارة: "أن لا يقولوا على الله إلا الحق" في قوله تعالى: "ألم يؤخَذْ عليهم ميثاق الكتاب أن لا يقولوا على الله إلا الحق}(الأعراف: 169) فالكلام يحتمل أن يكون مراداً به بألا يقولوا على الله الحق بتقدير حرف جر وهو الباء، كما يحتمل أن يكون المقدر (في) أي في ألا يقولوا على الله إلا الحق كما يقال: أخذ بالوثيقة في أمره، أي بالثقة وتوثق في أمره: مثله.

كما يحتمل أن يكون المقدر (على) أي على ألا يقولوا على الله إلا الحق، أي ألم يؤخذ عليهم عهد على ذلك، مثلما يقال: تواثقنا على الإسلام أي تحالفنا وتعاهدنا. ويحتمل كذلك أن يكون المقدر اللام، فيكون المعنى: (لئلا يقولوا على الله إلا الحق).

ويبدو أن هذه المعاني الثلاثة كلها محتملة، وسببها حذف حرف الجر، وهو كثير في القرآن(46).

هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى تحتمل العبارة عدّة معان يرجح أنها مطلوبة مرادة، منها: أن تكون عطف بيان لميثاق الكتاب (أي الميثاق المذكور في الكتاب) أو بدلاً منه، أو مفعولاً لأجله بتقدير اللام مثلما أشير، ويجوز أن تكون (أن) مفسرة أو مصدرية، وعندها يكون الميثاق بمعنى القول، ويحتمل أنْ تكون (لا) ناهية أو نافية كذلك، ومن ثم كسب هذا التعبير معنى (في) و(على) و(الباء) وعطف البيان والبدلية والمفعول لأجله والتفسير والمصدرية والنهي والنفي، هي عشرة معان محتملة ولو ذكر أي حرف لتحدد المعنى به(47).

ومن أمثلة الحذف كذلك عبارة (وترغبون أن تنكحوهن) في قوله تعالى: {وما يتلى عليكم في يتامى النساء اللاتي لا تؤتونهن ما كتب لهن وترغبون أن تنكحوهن}(النساء:1  27).

يجوز أن يكون التقدير فيها: وترغبون في أن تنكحوهن لجمالهن ويجوز أن يكون: وترغبون عن نكاحهن لدمامتهن(48).

ورد في صحيح البخاري باب (تزويج اليتيمة) أن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: (استفتى الناس رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك فأنزل الله عزّ وجل لهم في هذه الاية: أن اليتيمة إذا كانت ذات مال وجمال رغبوا في نكاحها ونسبها والصداق، وإذا كانت مرغوباً عنها في قلّة المال والجمال تركوها وأخذوا غيرها من النساء، قالت: فكما يتركونها حين يرغبون عنها، فليس لهم أن ينكحوها إذا رغبوا فيها)(49).

ففي حديثها تفسير للآية بأحد الاحتمالين والتقديرين، إما رغبة في نكاحها بتقدير (في) وإما رغبة عن نكاحها بتقدير (عن) وكل مراد مطلوب.

6 التضمين:

هو نوع من الاتساع الذي يعد من أساليب العرب في كلامها، ومن معانيه في اللغة: الكفيل. يقال: ضمن الشيء وبه ضمناً وضماناً: كفل به، وضمنه إياه: كفله. ومن معانيه كذلك: الإيداع. يقال: ضمن الشيء: أودعه إياه كما تودع الوعاء المتاع. وقد تضمنه هو(50).

وقد جاء في اللغة على أربعة مقاصد: التضمين العروضي، والأدبي (البلاغي) والبياني والنحوي(51). والذي يهمنا في هذا الموضوع (التضمين النحوي) وقد عرفه كثير من اللغويين والنحاة وأشاروا إليه(52).

من ذلك: "أن يؤدي فعل أو ما في معناه مؤدى فعل آخر أو ما في معناه فيعطى حكمه في التعدية واللزوم"(53). أو "إشراب معنى فعل لفعل ليعامل معاملته. وبعبارة أخرى: هو أن يحمل اللفظ معنى غير الذي يستحقه بغير آلة ظاهرة"(54).

وأثره إفادة اللغة تيسيراً واتساعاً من أخصر طريق وأوجزه، فتؤدي كلمة واحدة مؤدى كلمتين، فيكون في ذلك جمع بين الحقيقة والمجاز لدلالة المذكور على معناه بنفسه وعلى معنى المحذوف بالقرينة(55).

ويكون في الأسماء والأفعال والحروف، إلا أنه في الأفعال أظهر لوجود قرينة لفظية توضحه كما سيأتي، وقد ورد في كلام العرب شعراً ونثراً(56).

وكذلك في القرآن الكريم. ومما جاء منه كلمة (حقيق) في قوله تعالى: {حقيق علي أن لا أقول على الله إلا الحق}(الأعراف: 105) فقد ضمن كلمة (حقيق) معنى (حريص) فأفادت معنى الاسمين معاً، وهو إفادة أنه محقوق يقول الحق وحريص عليه(57). فالمعنيان مرادان مطلوبان من أقصر طريق.

وكذلك كلمة (يشرب) في قوله تعالى: {عيناً يشرب بها عباد الله}(الإنسان: 6) فقد ضمن الفعل معنى (يروى) لأنه لا يتعدى بالباء، فلذلك دخلت البار، وإلا ف(يشرب) يتعدى بنفسه. فأريد بالكلمة الشرب والري معاً، ومنه يكون قد جمع بين الحقيقة والمجاز بلفظ واحد، وفي ذلك اختصار في اللفظ وتوسيع في المعنى، إذ ما التضمين مثلما سلف ذكره إلا إشراب اللفظ معنى زائداً على أصل معناه، وهو ما يفهم منه أن مدار التضمين يكون على المعنى، وعلى الدارس أن يلاحظ قيمته البلاغية، لأن المتكلم أو صاحب النص لا يأتي به عبثاً أو يجيء في كلامه خطلاً وإنما لأمر بلاغي مراد، وهو ما نبّه عليه الزمخشري عند تعرضه لتفسير قوله تعالى: {ولا تَعْدُ عيناك عنهم}(الكهف: 28).

فقد أكد على قوة التضمين وأشار إلى أن الفعل (تَعْدُ) عُدِّي بعن لتضمنه معنى (نبا وعلا) في قوله: نَبَتْ عنه عينه، وعَلَتْ عينه عنه إذا اقتحمته ولم تعلق به، ثم يردف قائلاً: "... فإن قلت: أي غرض في هذا التضمين، وهلا قيل: ولا تعدهم عيناك، أو لا تعد عيناك عنهم؟ قلت: الغرض فيه إعطاء مجموع معنيين وذلك أقوى من إعطاء معنى فذ ألا ترى كيف رجع المعنى إلى قولك: ولا تقتحمهم عيناك مجاوزتين إلى غيرهم. ونحوه قوله تعالى: {ولا تأكلوا أموالهم إلى أموالكم} أي ولا تضموها إليها آكلين لها(58).

وقد أشار ابن الشجري إلى أن الفعل (تعد) ضمن معنى (تنصرف) لذلك عدّي ب(عن)، يقول: "ومن زعم أنه كان حق الكلام لا تعد عينيك عنهم" بالنصب، لأن (تعد) متعد بنفسه فباطل، لأن عدوت وجاوزت بمعنى واحد، وأنت لا تقول: جاوز فلان عينه عن فلان، ولو كانت التلاوة بنصب العين لكان اللفظ يتضمنها محمولاً أيضاً على: لا تصرف عينك عنهم، وإذا كان كذلك، فالذي وردت به التلاوة من رفع العين يؤول إلى معنى النصب فيها، إذ كان (لا تعد عيناك) بمنزلة (لا تنصرف) ومعناه: لا تصرف عينك عنهم، فالفعل مسند إلى العين، وهو في الحقيقة موجه إلى النبيصلى الله عليه وسلم كما قال: {ولا تعجبك أموالهم}(التوبة: 85) أسند الإعجاب إلى الأموال، والمعنى: لا تعجب بأموالهم"(59).

7 التقديم والتأخير:

يتعلق موضوع التقديم والتأخير في الكلام العربي بالأسلوب أكثر منه بالتركيب، ذلك أنه أحد أساليب البلاغة، أتوا به دلالة على تمكنهم في الفصاحة، وملكتهم في الكلام، وانقياده لهم(60).

ولعله راجع إلى ما تتميز به اللغة العربية من باقي اللغات بحرِّية أكبر في ترتيب مفرداتها لأجل ظاهرة الإعراب التي احتفظت بها منذ عهودها الأولى، وقد درس النحاة العرب مواقع الكلمات في الجملة بعضها من بعض من حيث المستوى الصوابي، وأطلقوا عليها (الرتبة المحفوظة) أي راعوا فيها مراتب الكلام كمجيء العمدة قبل الفضلة والمبتدأ قبل الخبر، والمضاف قبل المضاف إليه... بينما أطلقوا اصطلاح (الرتبة غير المحفوظة) على المواقع التي يسمح فيها بحرية تقديم بعض أجزاء الجملة على بعض، أي يكون فيها للمتكلم الحرية في تغيير مواضع الكلمات داخل السياق وفق قواعد لغوية مقررة(61).

وقد سار البلاغيون على خُطا النحاة إلا أنهم ركزوا على (الرتبة غير المحفوظة) لما فيها من خروج عن الأصل وعدول عنه لدواع فنية وجمالية، وهو مدار علم البلاغة، فرأوا عكس النحاة(62) أن التقديم لا يكون أحياناً على نية التأخير وهو ما يفهم منه أنهم يتوجهون إلى الخروج عن الأصل لما في ذلك من قيم جمالية وأن الشيء قد ينقل من حكم إلى آخر لغرض أو لمعنى يريده المتكلم.

ولعلهم انطلقوا في ذلك من عبارة سيبويه: "... كأنهم إنما يقدمون الذي بيانه أهم لهم وهم ببيانه أغنى وإن كانا جميعاً يهمانهم يعنيانهم"(63).

ومن الأمثلة القرآنية التي يمكن الاستدلال بها في هذا الموضوع قوله تعالى: {كذلك يطبع الله على كل قلب متكبرٍ جبار}(غافر: 35) لو تناولنا هذا التركيب من منظور النحاة لكان الأصل أن يقال: (كذلك يطبع الله على قلبِ كل متكبرٍ جبار) لكن القرآن غيّر موضع المتضايفين (كل وقلب) فجعل المضاف مضافاً إليه، والمضاف إليه مضافاً لفائدة لا يؤديها التعبير المفترض، وبذلك يكون قد أفاد معنيين: أولهما: دلالته على الشمول وهو طبعه على قلب المتكبرين عموماً، ومن ثم يعم قلب كل متكبر جبار، وهو ما يستشف من الآية بداءة، وقد ورد عن الألوسي قوله: "الظاهر أن عموم (كل) منسحب على المتكبر والجبار أيضاً فكأنه اعتبر أولاً إضافة (قلب) إلى ما بعده، ثم اعتبرت إضافته إلى المجموع"(64).

وثانيهما: "دلالته على الشموع أيضاً، لكنه يخص هذه المرة القلب كله لا جزأه، فيكون الطبع مستغرقاً كل قلبه وكل قلوب المتكبرين الجبابرة عموماً لا يدع شيئاً منها. ومن ذلك يكون هذا التعبير قد أفاد المعنيين جميعاً، ولو جاء بالتعبير المفترض لأفاد استغراق الجبابرة ولا يفيد استغراق القلب كله(65).

ومنه كذلك قوله تعالى: {وجعلوا لله شركاء الجن...} (الأنعام: 100) لقد استوقفت هذه الآية كثيراً من العلماء، واختلفوا في إعراب كلمة (الجن) وما ترتب عليها من اختلاف في المعنى وتوسيعه، فمنهم من يعدها مفعولاً أول (وشركاء) مفعولاً ثانياً، ومنهم من يعدها بدلاً من شركاء ومنهم من يعدها بالجر(66).

ولاشك في أن هذا التعدد في الإعراب وفي القراءة، هو تعدد في المعنى وتوسع فيه، وكل راجع إلى التقديم والتأخير. ويبدو لنا أن عبد القاهر الجرجاني خير من تناولها بالشرح والتوضيح وكفى بذلك دليلاً.

يقول: "ومثال ذلك قوله تعالى: {وجعلوا لله شركاء الجن} ليس بخاف أن في تقديم الشركاء حسناً وروعة ومأخذاً من القلوب أنت لا تجد شيئاً منه إن أنت أخرت فقلت: وجعلوا الجن شركاء لله. وأنك ترى حالك حال من نقل عن الصورة المبهجة والمنظر الرائق والحسن الباهر إلى الشيء الغفل الذي لا تحلى منه بكثير طائل، ولا تصير النفس به إلى حاصل، والسبب في أن كان ذلك كذلك هو أن للتقديم فائدة شريفة ومعنىً جليلاً لا سبيل إليه مع التأخير.

بيانه أنا وإن كنا نرى جملة المعنى ومحصوله أنهم جعلوا الجن شركاء وعبدوهم مع الله تعالى، وكان هذا المعنى يحصل مع التأخير حصوله مع التقديم فإن تقديم الشركاء يفيد هذا المعنى ويفيد معه معنى آخر، وهو أنه ما كان ينبغي أن يكون لله شريك لا من الجن ولا من غير الجن. وإذا أخر فقيل: جعلوا الجن شركاء لله، لم يفد ذلك ولم يكن فيه شيء أكثر من الإخبار عنهم بأنهم عبدوا الجن مع الله تعالى، فأما إنكار أن يعبد مع الله غيره وأن يكون له شريك من الجن وغير الجن، فلا يكون في اللفظ مع تأخير الشركاء دليل عليه. وذلك أن التقدير يكون مع التقديم أن (شركاء) مفعول أول لجعل و(لله) في موضع المفعول الثاني ويكون (الجن) على كلام ثان وعلى تقدير أنه كأنه قيل: فمن جعلوا شركاء لله تعالى؟ فقيل: الجن.

وإذا كان التقدير في (شركاء) أنه مفعول أول و(لله) في موضع المفعول الثاني وقه الإنكار على كون شركاء الله تعالى على الإطلاق من غير اختصاص شيء دون شيء، وحصل من ذلك أن اتخاذ الشريك من غير الجن قد دخل في الإنكار دخول اتخاذه من الجن، لأن الصفة إذا ذكرت مجردة غير مجراة على شيء كان الذي يعلق بها من النفي عاماً في كل ما يجوز أن تكون له الصفة. فإذا قلت: ما في الدار كريم. كنت نفيت الكينونة في الدار عن كل من يكون الكرم صفة له.

وحكم الإنكار أبداً حكم النفي. وإذا أخر فقيل: وجعلوا الجن شركاء لله. كان (الجن) مفعولاً أول والشركاء مفعولاً ثانياً. وإذا كان كذلك كان الشركاء مخصوصاً غير مطلق من حيث كان محالاً أن يجري خبراً على الجن، ثم يكون عاماً فيهم وفي غيرهم. وإذا كان كذلك احتمل أن يكون القصد بالإنكار إلى الجن خصوصاً أن يكونوا شركاء دون غيرهم. جل الله تعالى عن أن يكون له شريك وشبيه بحال.

فانظر الآن إلى شرف ما حصل من المعنى بأن قدم الشركاء واعتبره فإنه ينبهك لكثير من الأمور، ويدلّك على عظم شأن النظم، وتعلم به كيف يكون الإيجاز به وما صورته وكيف يزداد في المعنى من غير أن يزاد في اللفظ، إذ قد ترى أن ليس إلا تقديم وتأخير، وأنه قد حصل لك بذلك من زيادة المعنى ما أن حاولته مع تركه لم يحصل لك، واحتجت إلى أن تستأنف له كلاماً نحو أنْ تقول: وجعلوا الجن شركاء لله. وما ينبغي أن يكون لله شريك لا من الجن ولا من غيرهم.

ثم لا يكون له إذا عقل من كلامين من الشرف والفخامة ومن كرم الموقع في النفس ما تجده له الآن وقد عقل له من هذا الكلام الواحد"(67).

وخلاصة القول: يتبيّن من هذه النماذج القرآنية أن باب الاتساع أو ظاهرة التوسع في المعنى أكثر من أن يحاط به في اللغة العربية عموماً وفي لغة القرآن خصوصاً، ذلك أن فيها من المرونة والقدرة على التبدل والتحول في الصيغ والتراكيب وتوليد المعاني والتوسع فيها بطرائق فنية تصل أحياناً إلى درجة الإعجاز.

فهي تأتي أحياناً بالكلمة أو بالعبارة، محتملة أو جامعة أكثر من معنى ضمن أساليب تعبيرية فيها من الدقة ما يعجز عن الإتيان بمثله أساطين اللغة والبيان.

المصادر والمراجع:

1 الإبلاغية في البلاغة العربية لسمير أبي حمدان، منشورات عويدات الدولية، بيروت، باريس، ط1، 1991.

2 أسلوب الالتفات في البلاغة القرآنية لحسن طبل، دار الكتب القاهرة 1990.

3 الأضداد لابن الأنباري، تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، المكتبة العصرية، صيدا، بيروت 1987.

4 إعراب القرآن المنسوب للزجاج، تحقيق ودراسة إبراهيم الأبياري، مؤسسة مطبوعاتي إسماعيليان (قم) إيران، ط2، 1982.

5 البحر المحيط لأبي حيان الأندلسي، دراسة وتحقيق وتعليق عادل أحمد عبد الموجود وآخرين، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، ط1، 1993.

6 البرهان في علوم القرآن للزركشي، تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، المكتبة العصرية، صيدا، بيروت، ط2، 1972.

7 التبيان في إعراب القرآن للعكبري، تحقيق علي محمد البجاوي، دار الشام للتراث، بيروت (دت).

8 ترتيب القاموس المحيط للطاهر أحمد الزاوي، دار المعرفة ودار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، لبنان.

9 التحرير والتنوير للطاهر بن عاشور، الدار التونسية للنشر، تونس والمؤسسة الوطنية للكتاب، الجزائر 1984.

10 تفسير غريب القرآن لابن قتيبة تحقيق السيد أحمد صقر، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت 1978.

11 الجدول في إعراب القرآن وصرفه وبيانه لمحمود صافي، دار الرشيد، دمشق، ومؤسسة الإيمان، بيروت، ط2، 1995.

12 الجملة العربية والمعنى لفاضل صالح السامرائي، دار ابن حزم، بيروت، ط1، 2000.

13 حيوية اللغة العربية بين الحقيقة والمجاز لسمير أحمد معلوف، منشورات اتحاد الكتاب العرب، دمشق 1996.

14 الخصائص لابن جنّي تحقيق محمد علي النجار، دار الكتاب العربي، بيروت (دت).

15 دلائل الإعجاز لعبد القاهر الجرجاني تصحيح محمد عبده ومحمد محمود الشنقيطي، دار المعرفة، بيروت 1978.

16 شرح التصريح على التوضيح لخالد الأزهري، حاشية ياسين دار الفكر، بيروت (دت).

17 صحيح البخاري، نشر مشترك موفم للنشر الجزائر، دار الهدى للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع عين مليلة 1992.

18 ضرائر الشعر لابن عصفور، تحقيق السيد إبراهيم محمد، دار الأندلس، بيروت، ط2، 1982.

19 ظاهرة الحذف في الدرس اللغوي لطاهر سليمان حمودة، الدار الجامعية للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع الإسكندرية (دت).

20 ظاهرة قياس الحمل في اللغة العربية بين علماء اللغة القدامى والمحدثين لعبد الفتاح حسن علي البجة، دار الفكر عمان، الأردن، ط1، 1998.

21 الفائق في غريب الحديث، للزمخشري، تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، ومحمد علي البجاوي، دار المعرفة، بيروت، (دت).

22 الكتاب لسيبويه تحقيق عبد السلام هارون، عالم الكتب، بيروت، ط3، 1983.

23 كتاب العين للخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي تحقيق مهدي المخزومي وإبراهيم السامرائي، مؤسسة دار الهجرة، إيران، ط2، 1409ه.

24 الكشاف للزمخشري دار المعرفة للطباعة والنشر، بيروت (دت).

25 الكليات للكفوي، مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، ط2، 1993.

26 لسان العرب لابن منظور ترتيب يوسف خياط.

27 مجموعة الشافية من علمي الصرف والخط حاشية ابن جماعة على الجاربردي عالم الكتب، بيروت (دت).

28 المخصص لابن سيدة تحقيق لجنة إحياء التراث العربي منشورات دار الآفاق الجديد، بيروت (دت).

29 المزهر للسيوطي شرح وضبط وتصحيح محمد أحمد جاد المولى وآخرين، دار الجيل ودار الفكر بيروت.

30 المشترك اللغوي نظرية وتطبيقاً لتوفيق محمد شاهين، مطبعة الدعوة الإسلامية مكتبة وهبة، القاهرة، ط1، 1980.

31 معاني القرآن للفراء تحقيق أحمد يوسف نجاتي ومحمد علي النجار، دار الكتب، القاهرة، ط1، 1955.

32 المعجم المفصل في علوم اللغة (اللسانيات) لمحمد التونجي، وراجي الأسمر، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، ط1، 1993.

33 مغنى اللبيب عن كتب الأعاريب لابن هشام تحقيق وتعليق مازن المبارك ومحمد علي حمد الله، دار الفكر، بيروت، ط3، 1973.

34 المفردات في غريب القرآن للراغب الأصفهاني، تحقيق وضبط محمد سيد كيلاني دار المعرفة، بيروت (دت).

35 مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس تحقيق وضبط عبد السلام هارون دار إحياء الكتب العربية، عيسى بابي الحلبي وشركاه القاهرة، ط1، 1366ه.

36 النحو الوافي لعباس حسن، دار المعارف، القاهرة، ط7 (دت).

______________________________  __________

* أستاذ جامعي جزائري

(1) سورة الطلاق: 7.

(2) المقاييس، كتاب الواو والسين وما يثلثهما. وينظر لسان العرب مادة (ووسع).

(3) ينظر المعجم المفصل في علوم اللغة (الألسنيات) لمحمد التونجي وراجي الأسمر، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت ط1، 1993، 1/213، 214.

(4) ينظر الإبلاغية في البلاغة العربية لمسير أبي حمدان، منشورات عويدات الدولية، بيروت، باريس، ط1، 1991، ص127، 128.

(5) الإبلاغية في البلاغة العربية، ص128.

(6) البيت لسحيم وصدره: عميرة ودع إن تجهزت غاديا.

(7) الخصائص، تحقيق محمد علي النجار، دار الكتاب العربي، بيروت، 2/488، 489. وينظر الجملة العربية والمعنى، لفاضل صالح السامرائي، دار ابن حزم، بيروت، ط1، 2000، 2163، 164.

(8) سورة الأنعام: 100.

(9) ينظر دلائل الإعجاز لعبد القاهر الجرجاني، تصحيح محمد عبده ومحمد محمود الشنقيطي، دار المعرفة، بيروت، 1978، ص221، 222.

(10) ينظر الخصائص 3/172، 173.

(11) ينظر المزهر للسيوطي، شرح وضبط وتصحيح محمد أحمد جاد المولى وآخرين، دار الجيل ودار الفكر، بيروت 10/369، والمشترك اللغوي نظرية وتطبيقاً لتوفيق محمد شاهين، مطبعة الدعوة الإسلامية، مكتبة وهبة، القاهرة ط1/ 1980، ص28.

(12) ينظر الكتاب لسيبويه، تحقيق عبد السلام هارون، عالم الكتب، بيروت ط2، 1983، 1/24.

(13) ينظر المزهر 1/376.

(14) ينظر الكشاف للزمخشري، دار المعرفة للطباعة والنشر، بيروت (دت)، 3/186، والبحر المحيط لأبي حيان الأندلسي، دراسة وتحقيق وتعليق عادل أحمد عبد الموجود وآخرين، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت ط1، 1993، 8/184. والجملة العربية والمعنى، ص165.

(15) ينظر على سبيل المثال إعراب القرآن المنسوب إلى الزجاج تحقيق ودراسة إبراهيم الأبياري، مؤسسة مطبوعاتي إسماعيليان. (قم) إيران ط2، 1982، 2/763 وما بعدها.

(16) ينظر تفسير غريب القرآن لابن قتيبة تحقيق السيد أحمد صقر، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1987، ص435.

(17) ينظر مقاييس اللغة باب النون والهاء وما يثلثهما.

(18) ينظر لسان العرب مادة (نهر).

(19) ينظر الجملة العربية والمعنى ص 168.

(20) ينظر تفسير غريب القرآن لابن قتيبة، ص221، ولسان العرب لابن منظور مادة (فتأ)، والتحرير والتنوير للطاهر بن عاشور، الدار التونسية للنشر، تونس، والمؤسسة الوطنية للكتاب، الجزائر 1984، 13/44.

(21) ينظر ترتيب القاموس المحيط للطاهر أحمد الزاوي مادة (فتأ).

(22) ينظر الجملة العربية والمعنى، ص168.

(23) ينظر الكتاب لسيبويه 4/28-37. والمخصص لابن سيدة، تحقيق لجنة إحياء التراث العربي منشورات دار الآفاق الجديدة، بيروت، (دت) 16/155-161. والأضداد لابن الأنباري، تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم المكتبة العصرية، صيدا، بيروت 1987، ص352.

(24) ينظر الجملة العربية والمعنى، ص170.

(25) الكشاف 4/191.

(26) ينظر البحر المحيط 8/377.

(27) ينظر الجملة العربية والمعنى، ص171.

(28) مقاييس اللغة باب الحاء والفاء وما يثلثهما. وينظر تفسير غريب القرآن لابن قتيبة، ص246، 247.

(29) تفسير غريب القرآن لابن قتيبة هامش، ص247.

(30) ينظر المصدر نفسه ص402، ومقاييس اللغة باب الراء والهاء وما يثلثهما. والأضداد لابن الأنباري، ص151، والمشترك اللغوي نظرية وتطبيقاً، ص283، 284.

(31) ينظر التبيان في إعراب القرآن للعكبري، بيروت (دت) 1/194 والتحرير والتنوير 2/482، والبحر المحيط 2/261.

(32) ينظر الجملة العربية، والمعنى، ص175.

(33) البحر المحيط 2/370.

(34) ينظر معاني القرآن للفراء تحقيق أحمد يوسف نجاتي، ومحمد علي النجار، دار الكتب، القاهرة، ط1، 1955، 1/187.

(35) البحر المحيط 2/320، وينظر البرهان في علوم القرآن للزركشي، تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، المكتبة العصرية، صيداً، بيروت، ط2، 1972، 2/207.

(36) ينظر معاني القرآن للفراء 1/273، وغريب القرآن لابن قتيبة، ص129، والبحر المحيط 3/282.

(37) ينظر الجملة العربية والمعنى، ص177، والجدول في إعراب القرآن وصرفه وبيانه لمحمود صافي، دار الرشيد دمشق، ومؤسسة الإيمان بيروت، ط2، 1995، 5/58، والتبيان للعكبري، ص358، والبحر المحيط 3/282.

(38) ينظر البحر المحيط 4/313، والتحرير والتنوير 8/175، والجملة العربية والمعنى، ص178، 179.

(39) التحرير والتنوير 8/176.

(40) المفردات في غريب القرآن للراغب الأصفهاني، تحقيق وضبط محمد سيد كيلاني، دار المعرفة، بيروت (دت) كتاب الشين، ص271.

(41) صحيح البخاري، كتاب الجهاد والسير، باب اسم الفرس والحمار، الحديث 1/270.

(42) ينظر الجملة العربية والمعنى، ص177.

(43) كالتخفيف والإيجاز، والاختصار في الكلام، والتفخيم والإعظام، وقصد الإبهام...

(44) ينظر ظاهرة الحذف في الدرس اللغوي لطاهر سليمان حمودة، الدار الجامعية للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع، الإسكندرية (دت) ص97، 180، 181.

(45) ينظر الكشاف 2/80، 81 والبحر المحيط 4/302, 303، وأسلوب الالتفات في البلاغة القرآنية لحسن طبل، دار الكتب القاهرة 1990، ص190، 191.

(46) ينظر كتاب العين للخليل باب القاف والثاء و(وأيء) معها ولسان العرب مادة (وثق) والبحر المحيط 4/415 وإعراب القرآن المنسوب إلى الزجاج 1/106-130. والجملة العربية والمعنى، ص183.

(47) ينظر الكشاف 2/128 والبحر المحيط 4/415 والجملة العربية والمعنى، ص183.

(48) ينظر إعراب القرآن المنسوب إلى الزجاج 1/125 والكشاف 1/567 والتحرير والتنوير 5/212.

(49) صحيح البخاري، كتاب النكاح باب تزويج اليتيمة حديث رقم: 4846.

(50) ينظر لسان العرب مادة (ضمن).

(51) ينظر ظاهرة قياس الحمل في اللغة العربية بين علماء اللغة القدامى والمحدثين لعبد الفتاح حسن علي البجة، دار الفكر، عمان، الأردن، ط1، 1998، ص253 وما بعدها.

(52) ينظر على سبيل المثال: الخصائص لابن جني 2/308، 435. ومغني اللبيب لابن هشام تحقيق مازن المبارك ومحمد علي حمد الله، دار الفكر، بيروت، ط3، 1972، ص897 وما بعدها. ومجموعة الشافية من علمي الصرف والخط، حاشية ابن جماعة علي الجاربردي عالم الكتب، بيروت (دت) 21/13.

(53) النحو الوافي لعباس حسن، دار المعارف، القاهرة، ط7 (دت) 2/169، 170.

(54) الكليات للكفوي، مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، ط2، 1993، ص266.

(55) ينظر شرح التصريح على التوضيح لخالد الأزهري، حاشية ياسين دار الفكر، بيروت (دت) 2/4، 5.

(56) أشار ابن عصفور إلى أنه قليل جداً في النثر حتى عدّه من الضرائر لا يقاس عليه. ينظر ضرائر الشعر تحقيق السيد إبراهيم محمد، دار الأندلس بيروت، ط2، 1982، ص239.

(57) ينظر البرهان للزركشي 3/338.

(58) الكشاف 2/481.

(59) البرهان للزركشي 3/340.

(60) نفسه 3/233.

(61) ينظر حيوية اللغة العربية بين الحقيقة والمجاز لسمير أحمد معلوف، منشورات اتحاد الكتاب العرب، دمشق 1996، ص305 وما بعدها.

(62) لدى النحاة فكرة مفادها أن الشيء إذا قدم على غيره يكون في النية مؤخراً، حفاظاً على الرتبة، وهي أحد معايير عملهم في النظر إلى فكرة التقديم والتأخير.

(63) الكتاب 1/34.

(64) ينظر الحملة العربية والمعنى، ص190.

(65) المرجع نفسه، ص190.

(66) ينظر البحر المحيط 4/196، 197.

(67) دلائل الإعجاز تصحيح السيد محمد رشا رضا، دار المعرفة، بيروت، 1978، ص221-223.



مجلة التراث العربي-مجلة فصلية تصدر عن اتحاد الكتاب العرب-دمشق العدد 105 السنة السابعة والعشرون - كانون الثاني 2007 - المحرم 1428

----------

